# Corian Router Table Top



## supra8311 (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought I would share my latest project, in hopes that I would get some good tips or suggestions. 

I recently bought a Bosch 1617EVS router. I prefer table mounted routing, so the first thing I am doing is ... building a table.

I bought some 1/2" thick Corian from a local building material surplus store. I glued two pieces together and will mount the router directly to the table. Check out the pictures attached.

Anyone else have a Corian (or similar) top? Can you put wax on the surface? Anything else I should know?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hI Andre

_It will make a nice RT but I suggest strongly recommend you put in a router mounting plate_, you will cripple the router if you don't let it go all the way up to the top of the table top..not to say anything about the size of bits you can use in your table with just a small hole in the top..

The one I suggest is below 

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


======



supra8311 said:


> I thought I would share my latest project, in hopes that I would get some good tips or suggestions.
> 
> I recently bought a Bosch 1617EVS router. I prefer table mounted routing, so the first thing I am doing is ... building a table.
> 
> ...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Will make a beautiful top but +1 on the plate. Without the plate you are losing an inch of router bit adjustment. That, and how were you planning on changing bits?


----------



## LeeC (Apr 19, 2006)

HI,
I have had a corian router table top for several years.It works very well. It can be waxed with a good paste wax. I agree with the oher responders, that you need an insert. Be prepared for a snow storm when you rout the opening for the insert. It can be routed with a good carbide bit.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Where can you get corian? Lowes nor Home Depot would'nt sell it to me without installation..
George Cole


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

George II said:


> Where can you get corian? Lowes nor Home Depot would'nt sell it to me without installation..
> George Cole


Hi George. I dunno where to get it locally either but I did a little googleing and found an outfit that does have "surplus" pieces for sale. Haven't dealt with them and have no idea what shipping, etc is but here is the link if you want a looksee:
SolidSurface.com - Surplus Products


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

George,

I've been told its like Formica brand laminate.. (at least here) only available through wholesale distributors. I'd talk to the company that specializes in selling wood to the custom cabinetmakers. To get my Formica, I paid the wood seller who then gave me a purchase order to pick it up from the wholesaler (they offered to pick it up but I was in a rush). In that case I was limited to full sheet sizes... 4'x8', 4'x12', 3'x10', 3'x16') etc.

If you want a smaller amount, are flexible about color and schedule, you may be able to befriend one of the local cabinet shops and have them get a bigger piece than they need on their next job and cut off and sell you the scrap (i.e. buy a 3'x16' when they need a 3'x10' and sell you the 3'x6' cutoff).

Just a thought...


----------



## supra8311 (Oct 5, 2009)

George II,

I bought the piece of corian at a Habitat for Humanity building material store in Arvada, CO.


----------



## supra8311 (Oct 5, 2009)

jschaben said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. Will make a beautiful top but +1 on the plate. Without the plate you are losing an inch of router bit adjustment. That, and how were you planning on changing bits?


Hi jschaben, 

I was planning on putting a hinge on the back of the top and just lifting the top like the hood of my car.

If loosing an inch of adjustment is too much, can I router a pocket in the bottom of the table to have the router sit at 1/2" deep?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

supra8311 said:


> Hi jschaben,
> 
> I was planning on putting a hinge on the back of the top and just lifting the top like the hood of my car.
> 
> If loosing an inch of adjustment is too much, can I router a pocket in the bottom of the table to have the router sit at 1/2" deep?


Hi Andre - An inch is an awful lot of depth to lose.. You could route a relief on the bottom of the table to get some of it back. That brings up the concern of how strong the corian is. I think it is relatively soft. I am assuming you were planning on suspending the router from the bottom of the table. This would put the weight of the router on the 3 or 4 screwheads countersunk into 1/2" of corian. In my opinion that would be a little light on support for the router. I don't think the 1617 (I don't own one) is that heavy though so it may be OK. Hope someone more knowledgeable can weigh in on this one. 
Another option may be to incorporate bit extensions. 
I get the feeling you are loathe to put a big hole in the middle of that beautiful top, and I can't say as I blame you, but we still want to make it as safe and durable as possible also.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I'm about to go get some laminate. But before I do, what does a piece of corian like that cost? And what is melomine? Is that the same as corian?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

sofasurfer said:


> I'm about to go get some laminate. But before I do, what does a piece of corian like that cost? And what is melomine? Is that the same as corian?


Corian is a bit tough to come by for the average joe. Usually wholesaled to mfg for countertops and such. I'd say Andre got lucky to find some chunks at a habitat for humanity outlet. I posted a link earlier in this thread, post #6 I believe, to an outfit that sells what looks like cutoffs. Even then it's sorta pricey and they just offer 1/2" thickness. 
Melamine is a high density plastic product. Check Wikipedia, will get more info than you ever wanted to know. They used to make dinner plates out of it back in the late 50's - early 60's. Today I think it is mostly used as a coating on cheap furniture and is applied over particleboard or MDF or some other substrate to give it some moisture and abrasion resistance. Corian is a solid surface, what you see on top goes all the way through. You can get melamine at Home Depot. The one local to me sells it in 10 or 12 ft lengths, 1 to 1-1/8 inch thick and maybe 12 or 16" wide. I haven't looked at it that closely. The ACE hardware around here sells is in 40 x 12" lengths for bookshelves but it is only 5/8" thick. Both places have it on a paricleboard substrate. I get Formica covered kitchen counter cut-offs by dumpster diving a local home improvement outfits trash bin. 1" thick and whatever length I can find. I especially like it for sub-fences. 
Hope this helps


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

supra8311 said:


> George II,
> 
> I bought the piece of corian at a Habitat for Humanity building material store in Arvada, CO.


Now that's a great idea...Thanks...I gotta take a cruise down there and scope it out..
"G"


----------



## dirkost (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Ho: I think John has the right idea. Corian (or a number of other products that are similar--it's kind of like Scotch tape, just a trade name) are not my favorite because they are quite soft. We used to have Corian counter tops and I hated them. The upside is that they can be worked somewhat like wood, so dings and gouges can be ground out.

The simplest and cheapest surface which is also very durable is Formica (or any of a number of similar products--think Scotch tape). Any building supply has it. A couple of thickness of 3/4 inch MDF with Formica attached with contact cement makes a durable, flat, smooth surface and is relatively cheap. And if you can find counter tops for free as John subbests, all the better.
I also agree with Bob about the Harbor Freight inserts. Maybe I'm just cheap.

Dirk


----------



## supra8311 (Oct 5, 2009)

sofasurfer said:


> I'm about to go get some laminate. But before I do, what does a piece of corian like that cost? And what is melomine? Is that the same as corian?


I paid about 40 bucks for a piece of 30" by 33" at the habitat for humanity store


----------



## supra8311 (Oct 5, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my router table design. I am going to router some relief in the bottom of the table, so that the router will mount in the 0.5" section of the top. I checked the Bosch 1617, the collet will extend about 0.4" above / below the base.

I will post the plans of the table on my website when I am done.

"www.suburbanworkshop.com"


----------



## Ken Dolph (Jan 23, 2009)

Supra 

My table is similar to yours except all the sides are solid. My dust collector sucks all the dust out the back. My top is 1/2" Corian and I do not have a plate. When I need a small hole, for close work, I put a 1/4" sheet of Corian over the top. 99% of the time the large hole is fine. I have had it for 13 years - no sag.

Enjoy

duPont's Working With Corian manual is now on line 

Just google Discover Corian art

Ken


----------

